# dirt/street shop @ Bremen



## Daniel? (6. Juli 2008)

yoo!
@ 7. june i will fly to Germany (Bremen). Someone who is from germany or was been there can asnwer my question? Is there any cool bicycle shops (Bremen)? Have really good reason to take money whit? Need dirt/street bike, so pls answer if you know something about it.


----------



## chrisdOof (6. Juli 2008)

Hi Daniel,

there is no real "shop" in Bremen for dirt or streetbikes. But you can contact "Jossi" from essential bikes. You can buy a bike from him if you want. He's got the onlieshop www.essential-bikes.com and you can meet him in Bremen an buy a bike or parts from him.

If you want to ride just contact me.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

